# Is this a scam or am I idiot?



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-services-skilled-trades-JAMES-C-ROOFING-W0QQAdIdZ287572795

50 years warranty on roofing?!


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

TheItalian204 said:


> 50 years warranty on roofing?!


Many manufacturers are offering 50 year shingles

There are lifetime warranties also.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

MikeGC said:


> Many manufacturers are offering 50 year shingles
> 
> There are lifetime warranties also.


Yea but technically its a fraud. He did not say he has 50 year warranty on materials or on labour...its like uninsured guy saying he is insured cuz he went and bought blue cross...lol...


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

They'll be retired, maybe dead in 50 years so why not?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just like the warranty on my finishing supplies. You finish a beautiful pc and you follow all the manufactures guidelines on how to apply the products and it fails anyway. OK, here is your warranty claim, then they hand you 2 gallons of finish and there warranty has been satisfied. 

After there is a failure on the roof they are going to hand you a bundle of shingles and call it a day.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> Yea but technically its a fraud. He did not say he has 50 year warranty on materials or on labour...its like uninsured guy saying he is insured cuz he went and bought blue cross...lol...


The ad says nothing about his labor warranty. All shingle manufacturers have shingles ranging in warranty from 20 years right up to a lifetime warranty. I see no fraud in his ad at all.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

There is no scam... just good business.:thumbsup:


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

the add to me dont look like a scam. http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-services...AdIdZ287572795 but in the painting business. I tell people all warranties are smoke and meres. If you read the warranty close enough. there ant no warranties. That's what I see in my business. the ad also says 25-50 years that looks like something available. that gets your attention. when he sell you you mite buy something with a warranty are not . then the warranty is presented how he wants. that's up to his integrity. to judge his add negative off the add wouldn't be rite.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Well yea but he did not mention that it is warranty on materials.

And even then most of the brands like, artisiospainting said, will void your insurance because they want you to use everything of theirs from tar paper and water&ice to shingles.
If you use something not of theirs your insurance is automatically void even if you installed everything correctly.
I understand this is a smart business move because people are going to be impressed but its gonna last until he comes to give estimate where he will be forced to explain that its 50 years warranty on shingles and not on his worksmanship.
I have seen some major companies down here being careful to give 10 year worksmanship warranty yet to say 50.
So once he opens his mouth and explains his reasoning to customer,hows it going to affect customers decision if any other average roofer can also provide 50 year warranty on shingles(and maybe even on cheaper price)?http://www.contractortalk.com/members/artiospainting-74559/activity


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

TheItalian204 said:


> Well yea but he did not mention that it is warranty on materials.
> 
> And even then most of the brands like, artisiospainting said, will void your insurance because they want you to use everything of theirs from tar paper and water&ice to shingles.
> If you use something not of theirs your insurance is automatically void even if you installed everything correctly.
> ...


The warranty is on the shingles not on labor. The warranty on labor can only be for 1 year workmanship, against is a leak occurs or lose shingles falling off, etc or for as long the law required.

You can use anything you want,i.e. any paper, any nails,etc for as long as you follow manufacturer installation specs and install them accordingly, then the manufacturer will provide that warranty. 
If the specs call for roofing nails and some hack is using flooring nails and the roof has a problem, the manufacturer will not cover s^&t... just as an example.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

greg24k said:


> The warranty is on the shingles not on labor. The warranty on labor can only be for 1 year workmanship, against is a leak occurs or lose shingles falling off, etc or for as long the law required.
> 
> You can use anything you want,i.e. any paper, any nails,etc for as long as you follow manufacturer installation specs and install them accordingly, then the manufacturer will provide that warranty.
> If the specs call for roofing nails and some hack is using flooring nails and the roof has a problem, the manufacturer will not cover s^&t... just as an example.



Yea but did he mention in his ad that it is warranty for materials? =)


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

TheItalian204 said:


> Yea but did he mention in his ad that it is warranty for materials? =)


Did he mention it was for labor?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Did he mention it was for labor?


No he did not but thats my point,once he comes out and faces question of the customer in regards to this,hows is he going to be different from any other guys who can also provide 50 years of warranty on materials.

I guess besides advantage of being able to sell customer right on spot,but even then some customers will question that during a phone call


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why are you letting this bother you so much? It's just advertising. The final warranty details should be hashed out before the contract is signed.

Because a company might use Tina Turner's song "The Best" doesn't make that product or service truly _the best_.

Let it go....


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Why are you letting this bother you so much? It's just advertising. The final warranty details should be hashed out before the contract is signed.
> 
> Because a company might use Tina Turner's song "The Best" doesn't make that product or service truly _the best_.
> 
> Let it go....



Does not really bother me. I am just trying to keep up with competition...Thinking if its not really a scam to say sentence like that in your ad,might as well just throw one out there too.
Radio it and poster it and see if that changes anything.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Offer GAF shingles and you can bump it to a lifetime warranty


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

I thought it was common knowledge that _warranty_ refers to retail things and _guarantee_ refers to labor.

You haven't seen anything yet. There are all kinds of pop up companies lately stating "lifetime roof", "never pay for a new roof again", then in tiny letters it says "backed by Owens Corning". Some companies are even calling themselves "So and So's Lifetime Exteriors".

It's all just advertising and they plan to be on to another business adventure in a few years.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

MJW said:


> I thought it was common knowledge that _warranty_ refers to retail things and _guarantee_ refers to labor.
> 
> .


Yea its a little tricky up here. Peeps want to believe they are paying 6k for 50 years...:laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

TheItalian204 said:


> Does not really bother me. I am just trying to keep up with competition...


Are you a roofer or a mason?


50 year shingles have been around for years and years.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> Are you a roofer or a mason?



As far as license goes-mason.

As far as knowledge goes,my understanding of general contractor is further than just sub-contracting,I have idea in almost every sphere of construction.
When I first worked in Maple Leaf as what they called general contractor for residential area,today we could be doing flooring and tomorrow we could be doin roof.
That really helped me to gain priceless experience.

Plus running your own company involves knowing every sphere of the renovations.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

All shingles have lifetime warranties now. I can offer you a 50 year warranty on materials AND labor all backed by the largest roofing manufacturer in the nation! This manufacturer has been around since 1886! This proves their stability that even if I am no longer is business, your warranty still remains valid!

Now the reason I can offer you this is because unlike the majority of other local contractors, I take time to better myself and my company. Our intense training with the manufacturer is the reason why the trust us to install their product and offer this warranty. Sure, some other guys will come in here and offer 50 years on JUST the shingles but my warranty is for your whole roofing system!!

How does that sound to you Mr. Homeowner? Isn't that peace of mind worth an extra .50 cents a day over the life of the entire roof? Here is a pen; let's get you on the schedule so you can sleep easy at night.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

TheItalian204 said:


> Yea but did he mention in his ad that it is warranty for materials? =)


Nothing in his add has anything to do with any type of warranty...All he did was list the items his company does and can offer to his clients. 
The following is just a list of services available.


1. New Roofs, Re-Roofs and Roof Repairs 
2. Soffit, Fascia and 5" Continuous Eaves 
3. 25-50 Year Warranties
4. 10% Seniors Discount
5. 24 Hour Emergency Repairs

Do you still need further explanation about " Is this a fraud, or you an idiot?"


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

BamBamm5144 said:


> How does that sound to you Mr. Homeowner? Isn't that peace of mind worth an extra .50 cents a day over the life of the entire roof? Here is a pen; let's get you on the schedule so you can sleep easy at night.


Those words would never in 1 million years fall from my lips. If someone said that to me, I would chuckle and offer them a beer, but they would not get my job. LOL. 



I'm with Greg24,000. There is nothing misleading about the advert. If someone chooses to read into it, or infer, well that's on them. Hey! Maybe he is offering 50 year workmanship guarantees... who really knows.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Those words would never in 1 million years fall from my lips. If someone said that to me, I would chuckle and offer them a beer, but they would not get my job. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with Greg24,000. There is nothing misleading about the advert. If someone chooses to read into it, or infer, well that's on them. Hey! Maybe he is offering 50 year workmanship guarantees... who really knows.


LOL. You will never hear anything of what I typed come out of mouth. BUT I know guys who do say that and I laugh.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Since most everyone moves within 14 years, this is effectively a 14 year warranty.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

GettingBy said:


> Since most everyone moves within 14 years, this is effectively a 14 year warranty.


No affiliation with this company but this shows that there are transferable warranties on roofing but you are going to pay to play ....

metal roofs are the future.


lifetime non prorated 1 time transferable warranty..
http://www.futureroof.com/warranty


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Synthetics are the future, much cheaper than metals IMO.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

the add to me dont look like a scam. http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-services...AdIdZ287572795 but in the painting business. I tell people all warranties are smoke and meres. If you read the warranty close enough. there ant no warranties. That's what I see in my business. the ad also says 25-50 years that looks like something available. that gets your attention. when he sell you you mite buy something with a warranty are not . then the warranty is presented how he wants. that's up to his integrity. To judge his add negative off the add wouldn't be rite. MISQOUTE And even then most of the brands like, artisiospainting said, will void your insurance because they want you to use everything of theirs from tar paper and water&ice to shingles.
If you use something not of theirs your insurance is automatically void even if you installed everything correctly.SARRY you misquoted me it was more likely a misquote because your mind is Bessy trying to articulate what your trying to say apology accepted. I will give you more of my experience knowledge. I did decks for years no warranty then. I was missing the jobs from a 5 year warranty then I fond out what the 5 year warranty was it was 5 years if thy did all 6 sides of each board they would do only the tops and ends showing the warranty was void before they left the job. The customer didn't now that until it failed the contractor was paid. and repeated it again it work for him.Than a 7 year warranty came out. If you read the warranty it said if it got to cold to much rain to hot and a few other thing the warranty was void obviously if was void in this area. then a 20 year warranty came out. the deck would last 20 years the deck would last 20 years if you didn't do anything to it. It would just look bad. All these people would be in business for about 4 years before they disappear. off the scope. this is something you will be dealing with to stay in business. [The only way you stay in business is dont quit.]
still saying his add looks good.[ sell your service not others.]


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

Italian, I am a GAF certified like BamBam, and we are able to offer 50 year warranties of 100% coverage including labor, through the systems plus warranty offered through GAF. Does that matter to people? Absolutely. Tones of people have been burned by the proverbial 25 (30) year shingle only lasting 15 years.

Strong warranty? Absolutely, there is nothing better. Will it be acted upon by 99.9 percent of people who get it? No.

If you are a mason you really shouldn't be wasting you time cruising and getting worrying about the roofing ads on kijiji anyway. Really unless you are marketing yourself to do chimney repairs or....mabey assured flashing details. Clearly you are outside of your field of expertise here if you were not aware of a 50 year shingle...??? IMO.

I just am personally pissed off with the fact that people with no experience or professional training are constantly going out and thinking they can roof part time, on the other side of things it generates a steady stream of work for us.... maybe I'm on the fence on the hole issue, and it isn't such a bad thing anyways.

PS.. you joined this forum 2 days ago and you have 70+ posts. You clearly spend more time talking about your business than working in/on it, welcome anyways tho.


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> How does that sound to you Mr. Homeowner? Isn't that peace of mind worth an extra .50 cents a day over the life of the entire roof? Here is a pen; let's get you on the schedule so you can sleep easy at night.


Lol, Sounds like a David Deshanie sales rebuttal. Not easy to put out there... but if you can make it work... whatever books the jobs.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jason-F said:


> Italian, I am a GAF certified like BamBam,
> 
> I just am personally pissed off with the fact that people with no experience or professional training are constantly going out and thinking they can roof part time, on the other side of things it generates a steady stream of work for us.... maybe I'm on the fence on the hole issue, and it isn't such a bad thing anyways.
> 
> PS.. you joined this forum 2 days ago and you have 70+ posts. You clearly spend more time talking about your business than working in/on it, welcome anyways tho.


This is interesting. You come out sounding pretty bashful. Who told you I didnt know about 50 years shingles?

and you clearly getting into topic you have no clue in. why wont you read into it? I am general contractor who has all sorts of renovation guys working for him and I work with them when needed.
I supervise/operate my own company.


I am not some Shmuck of the street who does masonry and is trying to get into roofing.

I was trying to understand whether this is actual 50 years warranty on worksmanship(which is basically a bluff/scam by a guy) or just smart advertisement move cuz he did not mention anything either about shingles or about his labour just wrote 25-50 years warranties.

Yes I do have 70+ posts,because I am in office 6-7 hours out of 14 waiting for calls from people to arrange stuff and in between boredom and phone calls I post questions and try to be useful.

Next time you come out bashing,first check what you are bashing before doing it.
Best of luck.


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

Lol, What company am I bashing, You dont even have a website link. Like really, if you even asking if that ad is legit, I know you don't know your ass from the roof on a house.
I 've read your other posts too. Like really, call the spare bedroom the office if you want, but I think you need to take a step back here and evaluate what you can actually make money doing, just because your getting your own hockey team doesn't mean you are qualified to do it all

My only question... Gc or Handyman?


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jason-F said:


> Lol, What company am I bashing, You dont even have a website link. Like really, if you even asking if that ad is legit, I know you don't know your ass from the roof on a house.
> I 've read your other posts too. Like really, call the spare bedroom the office if you want, but I think you need to take a step back here and evaluate what you can actually make money doing, just because your getting your own hockey team doesn't mean you are qualified to do it all
> 
> My only question... Gc or Handyman?


I actually do have a website. It outdated and I am developing new one.
Budget for that one is a little over 3k. As far as that ad goes, I am not questioning legitimacy of the roofer I wanna see how people react on this "50 years warranty" thing and how people interpret this. whether they agree with me on fact that this is smart advertisement move or me misunderstanding that guy

Spare bedroom? get a chance to come down here,you can see my office,its no spare bedroom.

And hey,I have to say one thing,you are one more arrogant prick like lots of those guys I met in Alberta, who are all talk and whine that portugese and italians come down to Alberta and take your jobs away.
Put up or shut up. Easy as that.

To your information, I am GC and I have been in construction since I am 18, at 21 i was making more money working in Calgary than you probably gross/net a month running your own roofing company.

Enjoy it,I am done talking,man.

P.s. your link doesnt work...whether i try loading through iphone,ipad or laptop...so yea...get some guy to fix that for ya.


----------



## Jason-F (Jul 4, 2009)

Trust me, I'm putting up, my wendys wasn't up to par today. Was that due to the portugese and italians, or a direct result of you? 

One thing I know in life is if things sound too good to be true...they are. Sounds like you were making a real killing in calgary.. yet you seem to have moved to manitoba for whatever reason.(Im sure we will all hear about it shortly). Alberta's tough I know...I live here.

ps. Link works fine, make some money and buy a computer that can handle a "link".


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Jason-F said:


> Trust me, I'm putting up, my wendys wasn't up to par today. Was that due to the portugese and italians, or a direct result of you?
> 
> One thing I know in life is if things sound too good to be true...they are. Sounds like you were making a real killing in calgary.. yet you seem to have moved to manitoba for whatever reason.(Im sure we will all hear about it shortly). Alberta's tough I know...I live here.
> 
> ps. Link works fine, make some money and buy a computer that can handle a "link".


Good for you and your Wendys.My favourite actually.

Yea and for reason,it is because company did not have money to afford guys anymore. Major companies ate small business away and they could not afford paying journeyman rates.

Those of us who had familys in Alberta and worked for 15-25 years stayed there and found jobs. And even then they got laid off during latest recession because whole economy was whack.
Others moved wherever they could.

I moved to Winnipeg and opened my own company with money I saved up from work. Then couple of guys who worked with me joined me.
We are making decent living.
Thats all I can tell you in regards to myself. I am not going to be ingnorant enough to say that I know more than you in roofing, I know fair share.

How one wise man said: "More I learn,more I realise I know nothing"

I really dont have anything else to tell you. I also dont know how Winnipeg getting hockey team affects my performance or performance of my company.

Thats about it. I am not gonna let you to jack this thread and turn it into arguement thread rather than what it was designed for- getting people' opinions.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MAULEMALL said:


> metal roofs are the future.


Not out here in the big pond:no: they've been goin strong for over 50 years and today the standing seam roof is known to be one of the best on the market:thumbsup:
OH and to the OP question??? you're an Idiot:wacko:
did you say your Portagee???
1. Why did da Portagee take the scarf back to da store?
Ans: Was too tight.!

2. Why Portagees no can be Pharmacists?
Ans: They no can figure out how to get da bottle in
da typewriter.

3. Heard about da Portagee prisoner who was found in
his cell with half dozen bumps in his head?
He tried to hang himself with one bungee cord.!

4. How come Portagees no can get elevator jobs?
Ans: They don't know the route!

5. Heard about the Portagee lady who went shopping at
Ala Moana when da power went out?
..She was trapped for 3 hours..on da escalator!

6. Heard about the other Portagee lady who went get her
hair cut? The hair stylist hand her da mirror, "So how
you like it?"...."Its OK, but you can make 'em mo' long
in da back?"

7. Heard about da Portagee skydiver?
He had miss da earth.!

8. How many Portagees take to play "TAG?"
Ans: ONE.

9. Heard about da Portagee who had shoot da arrow
in da air?
He had miss.!!

10. Did you about da Portagee who never had learn how
to waterski?
He never could find one river with one slope.!

11. What you call a Portagee in one leather jacket?
Ans: "A Rebel without one clue."

12. How come da Portagee couldn't play "Bob for
apples?"
Ans: Because his sistah was using da toilet.!

13. Portagee: "I was born in Hawaii.!"
His Friend: "Oh really?..What part?"
Portagee: "MY WHOLE BODY! WHAT YOU THINK.!"


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Jason-F said:


> I just am personally pissed off with the fact that people with no experience or professional training are constantly going out and thinking they can roof part time, on the other side of things it generates a steady stream of work for us.... maybe I'm on the fence on the hole issue, and it isn't such a bad thing anyways.


I agree with that. There are probably around 300-450 "companies" around here that offer roofing services. I would say about 50 are actual roofing companies that fully understand the roofing trade. The rest are guys like Italian (no offense) who sort of know how to do roofing, could never be left on a complicated job on their own and run it but are able to sell it.

Now, Jason, this shouldn't be a problem for you. As Italian mentioned in his other post, he needs to look at the house himself and with his roofing installers and separate times. I know that the homeowners I deal with would never have confidence if I came in their and said "You know, I am not sure how to do that, let me call my job foreman and get him out here so I can give you an accurate price." There are numerous guys like that.

All I do is research roofing. This is how i found out yet another manufacturer is in the beginning stages of having a class action lawsuit filed against them. This is how we know that these types of warranties have been around for awhile and other guys find out about them after we meet with the HO.

Nothing to worry about!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

BamBamm, there are some things I flat out will tell the customer I sub out. Like Masonry for example. You can't be good at all things and I come across alot of chimneys that need to be rebuilt, parapet walls etc... 


I bid a job to rebuild the 3 parapet walls and replace the roof. I broke apart the prices into two phases. On my letter head it says "Roofing & Gutter Specialist." The customer said he was concered we wern't masonry specialists. I gave him an answer he wasn't expecting. I told him we're not, then I paused for a few seconds to let the confusion sink in LOL. I then explained that we work with a friend of mine whom I have known for the last 9 years who does nothing but masonry and we work on a dozen or so jobs a year together. The customer was very happy with that answer.


I know the basics of masonry. I've done some tuck pointing myself, but lol that doesn't give me any sort of qualification. If it's something I haven't seen before I have to call my sub to take a look. for example he is working on a job for me today. We tore off the flat roof, 1 wall defiently needed to be rebuilt, the front was questionable and the other side in good condition. The front wall had some detail work i knew would add to the cost but wasn't sure how much so I called my sub to take a look and told the customer he was a sub and coming to take a look. The customer didn't mind.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Not out here in the big pond:no: they've been goin strong for over 50 years and today the standing seam roof is known to be one of the best on the market:thumbsup:
> OH and to the OP question??? you're an Idiot:wacko:
> did you say your Portagee???
> 1. Why did da Portagee take the scarf back to da store?
> ...



This is pretty funny...however I am Italian.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Grumpy, I sub things such as gutters or masonry work as well. Reason on the gutters is because they are incredibly efficient and cost me the same as if we were to do it. I would also rather be knocking out roofs.

Masonry, well I can't stand the work and the guys I use are great. Just as you do, I inform the homeowners that I use subs for these things. I do however, know how to price them.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I need to bring in clearance to all this.

I know very well how to price out a roofing job just like any other service I provide.

However bambamm,I do bring in roofing guy to make sure I havent missed something.

I cant always forsee everything and thats why I do everything in two trips.
Especially considering that liability in here is pain in the fckn ass.
You have no clue how hard it is to get people pay extra buck when you already made their mind up for certain amount

I am sure you wont be able to price everything out as well as I would in masonry just as I wont be able to do that in roofing.
Thats my point here.
I do know fair share of every sphere(besides electrical and major plumbing) but I really always need an experts opinion on some things.


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you will have problems bidding any masonry work if you cant even figure out the yardage of topsoil you need for your own yard


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

shesaremonclus said:


> I think you will have problems bidding any masonry work if you cant even figure out the yardage of topsoil you need for your own yard


Hows bidding the masonry in any way relevant to topsoil that I have no clue how to spread(which I openly admitted, I dont work with landscaping)?

I can take a look and tell you how many bags of mortar is required and how much gravel you will need and etc,all by TON.

My whole life I worked with tons,meters and cms and I had to adjut to yards,feet and inches ever since I moved here.

So i dunno hows that relevant


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

Its a volume issue a yard of concrete and a yard of topsoil take up the same space. What is heavier a pound of hay or a pound of lead? Any GC has to know this.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

P.s. I find this thread to answer more questions than I needed.

Since everyone once reading "25-50 year warranty" presumes guy talks about shingles, I have to say I might have been wrong and its smart advertisement move.

Meanwhile if you write in your ad that you have 15 years of combined experience (at 1 year each for 15 guys) that will be scam/fraud...like really people...really?

hate those border line games

Hows that different?...


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

shesaremonclus said:


> Its a volume issue a yard of concrete and a yard of topsoil take up the same space. What is heavier a pound of hay or a pound of lead? Any GC has to know this.



No its not a volume issue at all...obviously pound of hay and pound of lead are exactly same.

Density is an issue not the volume.

Density of gravel is higher than density of topsoil/dirt.

Therefore there is really no straight formula of converting cubic yards into tons and thats where I ****ed up with top soil.
I generally do all my calculations in tons and meters,if customer doesnt like it,I plug it into calculator.
I really could care less than spending time to memorize yards,feet and inches though I have rough understanding of it.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

My girlfriend wants to see more of your chest.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Chris G said:


> My girlfriend wants to see more of your chest.




That is only picture I really have..

However,your gf's request should create some suspicions in you,my friend :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

never mind


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Jason-F said:


> ps. Link works fine, make some money and buy a computer that can handle a "link".


Is this you?

:laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

hughjazz said:


> Is this you?
> 
> :laughing:


relevancy of this to the topic?

Lost 3g connection so it wouldnt load


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

well dont buy cu. yrd. buy metrs that what they sell in canada dont they and when you do your mesurements do it in meters. hint area is calculated width x lenth which give you the amount sq. and volume which is width x lenth x height will give you the amount cubed no mater if it water, gas, stone or concrete area or volume has nothing to do with different materials


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

TheItalian204 said:


> And hey,I have to say one thing,you are one more arrogant prick like lots of those guys I met in Alberta, who are all talk and whine that portugese and italians come down to Alberta and take your jobs away.
> Put up or shut up. Easy as that.




I've been here 35 yrs, and truth be told We don't complain that Italians take our jobs, we think you guys are all lazy.:blink::laughing:. THAT IS A JOKE

We do complain that the newfies come and take our work, THAT IS NOT A JOKE.

For the most part we are too busy taking care of business to ***** about who comes and goes here.:thumbsup:


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

this guy wont last to long in the trades if he is in them if he doenst kn ow 7th grade geo.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

shesaremonclus said:


> well dont buy cu. yrd. buy metrs that what they sell in canada dont they and when you do your mesurements do it in meters. hint area is calculated width x lenth which give you the amount sq. and volume which is width x lenth x height will give you the amount cubed no mater if it water, gas, stone or concrete area or volume has nothing to do with different materials


No its in cubic yards here in Canada too.

and fine and dandy you are right about the formulas(I knew that before)

My question from very beginning there was what was right amount of topsoil to put down,cuz i openly admitted I know nothing about topsoil and landscaping.
If they wouldnt tell me 3' is standard I would have put 1' down,God knows..If you do your calculations at even 1' it works out to be about 3-7 yards.
My main issue with that was that there is no exact formula of converting yards3 into ton.

hint: cubic ton is far bigger than cubic yard.
Thats why I am here from pro advice and thats why I started that thread on first place.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

shesaremonclus said:


> this guy wont last to long in the trades if he is in them if he doenst kn ow 7th grade geo.


Like honestly are you that 1/1000000 guy who believes Canadians live in igloos,eat salmon and talk weird?

Know better. I finished european school,they dont teach us no feet,yards and inches.
So drop it.

I have been running my company successfully for years and will probably run for years to come.

So I dont see the issue.

And again we are off topic..Topic was guys' ad not my abilities in measurement of topsoil


----------



## shesaremonclus (Nov 24, 2008)

cubic ton is not a recognized unit of mesure because it is not a standard unit of mesure it is different for all material so dont use it unless you are in manufacturing and are buying raw mat.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

shesaremonclus said:


> cubic ton is not a recognized unit of mesure because it is not a standard unit of mesure it is different for all material so dont use it unless you are in manufacturing and are buying raw mat.



Well then you are contradicting yourself...if cubic ton is not a recognized unit of measure because its different for all materials how cubic yard is then?

Its also going to be different for all materials right?

formula is the same isnt it? whether you are calculating tons or yards.

I personally have been buying wood from my supplier for my company in cubic tons(one is actually usually enough to cover active projects).

I have to give you benefit of the doubt,that he is polish and we europeans all calculate in cubic tons.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

So you buy like a ton of 2x4?
I don't get it.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

hughjazz said:


> So you buy like a ton of 2x4?
> I don't get it.


Similar to this...Either straight ton of 2x4 or how my supplier calls it "combined ton" which involved all different types of lumber but will essentially be cubic ton worth.

Try working this out with your supplier...if they agree on this you get great deal,cuz generally people who don't know how to deal with cubic tons,mess it up.

Either way it should be cheaper.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

I posted yesterday read your post tas morning read it again at 10.30 what kinda sh t are you into. I Thought this was about a add and what its about.


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm going to say this. Is it a 25-50yr Labor Warranty.?is it a 25-50yr manufacture Warranty.? Is it an honest way to advertise.? Doesn't matter...Great advertisement!! This is a great "call to action" example. The whole point is to get the calls and sell! That's business no matter what business. 
This is way off yet a great example...I'm sure u watch TV, so I know you've seen a Lawyer or 2 million talk about this and that you can be compensated for? There's a heck of allot of fine print to prevent false advertisement because the whole commercial is made and worded for the desperate to make the call!!!! In this case it's not false advertising because it's not direct, yet obviously open ended..
So the reason I'm saying Great call to action is based on the FACT that you as a contractor felt enough from this 1/million add to converse about because it STOOD OUT!. What do u think a browsing/shopping Homeowner thinks about when they come across the only guy out there offering a "25-50yr warrantee" labor or materials...in a laymen manner it doesn't make a darn because they're going to make the phone call!!!!? Then Mr. Roofer has the chance to Sale!?

Just my 2...?


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

It's good marketing, and a great business tactic. So much can happen in 50 years besides going out of business or retiring. Most people won't live in a home long enough to cash in on even a 20 year warranty, let alone a 50 year one. Most of those warranties are non-transferable as well, so once the house is sold, usually the warranty is void. Even if it is a transferable warranty, most people aren't going to keep track of all the paperwork, or register with the company, etc.


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

Remodelor said:


> It's good marketing, and a great business tactic. So much can happen in 50 years besides going out of business or retiring. Most people won't live in a home long enough to cash in on even a 20 year warranty, let alone a 50 year one. Most of those warranties are non-transferable as well, so once the house is sold, usually the warranty is void. Even if it is a transferable warranty, most people aren't going to keep track of all the paperwork, or register with the company, etc.


Thats the fact in most cases..Labor and Material. You've forgotten Storms with excessive wind / hail. That can void most Labor and some (if it's excessive) manufacture warrantees. I'm an honest biz man so my warrantee on the install (workmanship) is set in stone for 5 years. I have a 3rd party inspector sent out by the manufacture (installed) to insure my customer all is well.
This whole thread has been conversed based on is it this or is it that. The fact is....is doesn't matter and it's caused so much attn it's obvious it's a great add and will bring some calls!? 
I'm new to this thread and done with this thread. The points been made by mote than most! Learn from it and know that the crazy stands out from the normal. 
Go get 'em guys! Best of luck to all this season!


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

The funny thing is, is ya gave this Co. more free advertising with this thread...thats the way to help competion..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> 2x4x92 1/[email protected] HD is 4.50$ A 5 1/8 x13 gluelam is 32$ a foot 12inch in a foot and 2.54 cm in a inch if i remember right when building a home a lot of time the house comes in containers from Washington state, Container home supply or Pacific Source and save maybe 2000$ in lumber


 I just spit up my coffee with those prices. Man houses there have to be super expensive huh.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I just spit up my coffee with those prices. Man houses there have to be super expensive huh.


Yes It's unbelievable:furious: IT'S Matson, and the ILWU they ship every thing here and have the whole state by the balls:furious:Oh and then every thing gotta go through Honolulu wood treating unless it's throw a way form wood, even a lot of interior trim wood is treated. We've got a lot of termites.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I actually spent about an hour today,trying to formulate the right formula in regards to buying lumber by ton as I mentioned.
Being a graduate of business management,I ve fair understanding of mathemathics.

So to Mr shesaremonclus

My answer to your question.

The concepts of weight and volume is different so their information in one spot is somewhat problematic. 

So, a ton of hay, and iron are different in size, but identical in weight. In addition, if we are talking about the lumber it is necessary to determine what was going on,what is we exactly talking about: 2x4 planks or roundwood/logs. 

The volume of boards is the formula in which the length multiplied by width and thickness. Thus, if the length of the board 6m. Thickness of 5cm., Width 20cm., It must be 6 multiplied by the 0,005 and 0,2. 

*Volume of the board will be 0.006 cubic meters*. All parameters are converted to meters. The volume of lumber is defined as follows: the length of the logs is multiplied by the diameter. 
 That is if the diameter is unchanged throughout the length of the log. 

Example: 
The length is 6m., Diameter 20cm. Then we have six times the 0.2 that will give us 1.2 m in a cube. 

*Now as for weight*. To determine the weight of the tree it is necessary to know the proportion of wood, or rather its density. So. meter of pine weighs less than a meter of larch as larch has a higher density than pine. Take the ideal option: the identical raziery and type of wood, then you need to weight one board and multiply it by the number of boards in a cube. How to determine this number- In the top example of a board= 0.006 
 *while if one cubic meter is for example, five boards, then they must be multiplied by the weight of one and thats how you find the weight.* 

For example we have 0.8 cube of boards composes one ton. This is when you load the wood on rail transport. This is in general, questions my teacher answered to me several years ago,when I just started running company and was part-time student. I was trying to figure if it is actually cheaper to buy wood by ton.

 If your want to know the weight of the volume, it is necessary to multiply the length by the width and thickness, and then multiply the result by the density of the tree. However, this assumes ideality to such an extent that it is virtually impossible because the identical tree species under different environmental conditions gives a different weight. However,that does not hold you from being able to calculate it via computer/calculator assuming human brain is virtually incapable of calculating it.

 I tried answering you question as good as I could,really. Just wanted to stress the proof of the fact that certain things can be bought this way.

As to thread itself,I really appreciate all the opinions and answers. I think I might throw "25-lifetime warranty" into my next set of flyers.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ain't google great!:thumbup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> ain't google great!:thumbup:


Amen :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

TheItalian204 said:


> I actually spent about an hour today,trying to formulate the right formula in regards to buying lumber by ton as I mentioned.
> Being a graduate of business management,I ve fair understanding of mathemathics.
> 
> So to Mr shesaremonclus
> ...



Dude what the hell are you smoking :cursing: :wallbash:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Dude what the hell are you smoking :cursing: :wallbash:


My sentiments exactly. I read through some of your posts after I saw you BSing your way through a thread about rebar sizes, but this one takes the cake. 

There is nothing "cubic" about a ton. You can BS your way through your BS about buying things by the cubic ton, but you are only proving to me your ignorance about our industry. 

And as far as your question about "do I look like I am 15?" ,PRETTY CLOSE TO IT!


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont know how ignorant you can be to not recognize all the formulas I gave you.

I simply gave you explanation on that its POSSIBLE to calculate it this way.

What way I buy material is my personal business.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No wonder, I was buying my roofing and house framing by the BF.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TheItalian204 said:


> I dont know how ignorant you can be to not recognize all the formulas I gave you.
> 
> I simply gave you explanation on that its POSSIBLE to calculate it this way.


I highly doubt that any of the participants here are ignorant of multiple ways to calculate weight per unit of volume measurement. However, just because it's possible to measure things in certain ways does not mean that's the standard in this part of the world. "When in Rome..."



> What way I buy material is my personal business.


Then perhaps you should keep your personal business to yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I should be selling roofs by the yard:clap:


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> I highly doubt that any of the participants here are ignorant of multiple ways to calculate weight per unit of volume measurement. However, just because it's possible to measure things in certain ways does not mean that's the standard in this part of the world. "When in Rome..."
> 
> 
> 
> Then perhaps you should keep your personal business to yourself. :thumbsup:




plan was to get opinions about the ad and I got plenty.

Some guy asked me for calculations for proof,I gave him.

Overall this thread went too far,not because of me.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:ban::wallbash::surrender::help:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK, thanks for playing!


----------

